# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Hoe word ik zwanger met zo'n onregelmatige cyclus?

## wannabemama

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben vrij onregelmatig ongesteld, de ene keer heb ik een cyclus van 28 dagen en de andere keer weer 33.  :Frown: 
Nu vroeg ik me af: Kan het ook zijn dat je heel laat een eisprong heb?? 

Wij zijn al sinds januari aan het proberen om zwanger te worden, maar het wil niet lukken. Heb al geprobeert om uit te rekenen wanneer ik mijn eisprong heb en we vrijen dan keurig om de dag en ook al lang voor de eisprong en lang erna, maar telkens schijn ik het mis te hebben. :Confused: 

Kan iemand mij helpen??

Alvast bedankt,

Groetjes wannabemama

----------

